# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Mac OS на Ноуте/Пк

## SWAG

Всем доброго времени суток, я вот хотел бы спросить у СООБРАЖАЮЩИХ людей, возможно ли поставить Mac oS на ноут, как обычную винду? слышал ,что можно,но это муторно,кто может обьяснить как ,что делать?

----------

